# MAC - Daphne Guinness - December 2011



## LMD84 (Sep 11, 2011)

Place all your *Daphne Guinness* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
	Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 





 


  	Check out the *Daphne Guinness discussion* for the latest spicy dish: MAC Daphne Guinness Discussion


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Oct 13, 2011)

Azalea Blossom Blush Ombre and Vintage Grape Blush Ombre


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 21, 2011)

Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 22, 2011)

Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 22, 2011)

Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 23, 2011)

Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 23, 2011)

Full photos here.


----------



## katred (Dec 27, 2011)

Azalea Blossom blush ombew (colours swatched separately and then mixed)





  	Vintage Grape blush ombre





  	Circa Plum pigment dry/ wet





  	Red Dwarf Prolongwear lip creme





  	Review, more swatches and a look at the products "in action" here: http://morelikespace.blogspot.com/2011/12/making-faces-mac-guinness-match-made-in.html


----------



## Richelle83 (Dec 27, 2011)

Azalea Blossom



  	Vintage Grape



  	Narcissus



  	Seasoned Plum



  	Seasoned Plum vs Goes & Goes



  	Circa Plum wet/dry Aurora wet/dry


----------



## soco210 (Dec 31, 2011)

Azalea Blossom Blush Ombre






  	Endless Night Nail Lacquer




  	Approaching Storm Pro Longwear Lipcreme






  	Borealis Cremesheen Glass






  	Approaching Storm w/ Borelis






  	Aurora, Circa Plum, and Nebula Pigments


----------



## RayannaBanana (Jan 1, 2012)

The only shadow in the quad that I have trouble with was Stratus, the other are very nice.


----------



## Nimrod (Jan 1, 2012)

Aurora






  	Nebula


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 8, 2012)

Full review and more photos here.


  	Azalea Blossom (R) and Vintage Grape (L):





  	Azalea Blossom:





  	Vintage Grape:


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 9, 2012)

More photos and swatches here.


  	Narcissus and Richly Revered:





  	Narcissus:





  	Richly Revered:


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 9, 2012)

More photos and swatches here.


  	Aurora (L) and Circa Plum (R):





  	Aurora:





  	Circa Plum:


----------



## princess sarah (Jan 16, 2012)

Azalea Blossom Swatch from blog


----------



## jetjet (Feb 19, 2012)

Azalea Blossom (mixed)


----------

